# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديده

## وجـه الخيـر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



اسم المنتج 
اعشاب عبائة السيده

للطلب 
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او عن طريق التلفون 
0555391713

صورة المنتج 



وزن المنتج 
ربع كيلو 
الصابونه المرفقه مع العشبه 



وصف المنتج 

كثير منكم تابع حلقة الدكتور جابر القحطاني عن عشبة عباءة السيدة ,,,, وهو قال انها تضيق وترجعك

بكر في 20 يوم فقط كما تستعمل عباءة السيده ايضاً للمرأة النفساء وذلك لمنع الافرازات 

المهبلية و ارتخاء الرحم أو إرتخاء البطن (الكرشه) ,,,,, وانا راح اضيف

لكم معلومة مهمة انها تشد الجسم و تخفف الوزن من 4 إلى 7 كيلو 

و ما تستخدم اكثرمن 20 يوم

نهائيا لازم تحسبي وتعدي الأيام 


العشبه لونها بني فاتح جدا وهشه وتطاير لو نفختيها وتذوب في الماء الحار تصير مثل الحثلة في قاع 

الكوب وطعمها جدا مقبول يشبة النعناع فهي نبات عشبي معمر يستعمل للتضييق و لعلاج التهابات 

المبيض عند النساء وكذلك لعلاج الاسهال والنزيف الداخلي ولعلاج الامراض المهبلية

وارتخاء الرحم والبطن بعد الولادة والاجهاض المتكرر أي ان 

عباءة السيده خاص بالأمراض النسائية

طريقة الإستعمال

يؤخذ عادة ملأ ملعقة من العشبه توضع كوب ماء مغلي 




وصفيها واشربيها بمعدل كوبين يومياً قبل كل وجبه الغدا و قبل 


وجبة العشاء



ممكن تحفضينها في دله او ترمس مثل هذا



سعر المنتج مع الصابونه
150 درهم 

و التوصيل متوفر عن طريق مندوب لباب بيتج 

واي سؤال او استفسار انا حاضرة من عيوني 
بشرى سارة لأهالي رأس الخيمه منطقة الرمس التوصيل مجاني بجانب مكتبة الحرمين
تم بحمد الله*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلاا اختي 
> وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
> ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
> تسلمين الغاليه





> هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
> دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
> أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
> سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
> والسمووووحه





> مرحبا الغالية 
> تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
> و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
> حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي






> السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
> كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





> هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
> دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
> مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





> صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
> وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
> ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





> مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
> يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره





> حابه اخبرج عن تجربتي مع العشبه 
> فلبدايه كنت خايفه من طعمها بس بلعكس طعمها عادي مثل النعناع 
> والنتيجه ايجابيه مشكوره حبيبتي






> مثل ما وعدتج براسلج اول ما الاحظ النتيجه ما شاء الله النتيجه خياليه 
> حتى الافرازات والاوساخ ارتحت منها ولي تعامل معاج رمه ثانيه فديتج


بصراحه انا عندي تجارب كثيره لكن ما اقدر انزلها
« عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان ) ».

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بصراحه انا عندي تجارب كثيره لكن ما اقدر انزلها
« عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...577&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


[ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .


حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير) واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .

طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )

اختكم ..... دبي الروح

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


[ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .


حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير) واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .

طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )

اختكم ..... دبي الروح

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


[ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .


حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير) واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .

طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )

اختكم ..... دبي الروح

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## rabab358

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> اسم المنتج 
> اعشاب عبائة السيده
> 
> للطلب 
> عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او عن طريق التلفون 
> ...


هلا حبيبتي انا بغيت من العشبة هادي وكم تخليلي اياها اخر تعر وهل هي تشد البطن انا اسكن بالشارقة كم يوم عاد توصلني ومشكوره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس عذب

هلاا اختي 
وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بشرى ساره لأهالي منطقة الرمس التوصيل مجاني بجانب مكتبة الحرمين
لـلـطـلـب او الاسـتـفـسار التـواصـل ع الـخـاص

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...028&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

معاكم اختكم ام حمدان كتب بتاريخ 6/2/2012 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كرز

من خلال تجربتي فاي ريجيم او مشروب لتنزيل الوزن لايفيد ولا يجدي
اذا ما صاحبته تمارين رياضية 
اناشخصيا بس عدلت نظام اكلي وصرت امشي كل يوم من نصف ساعة في 
اليوم واشرب كوبين من الشاي الاخضرالفيتنامي باليوم نزل وزني خلال عشر ايام اربعة كيلو
فأهم شي الرياضة وتنظيم طريقة الاكل 







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 

السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

تم بحمد الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كرز

من خلال تجربتي فاي ريجيم او مشروب لتنزيل الوزن لايفيد ولا يجدي
اذا ما صاحبته تمارين رياضية 
اناشخصيا بس عدلت نظام اكلي وصرت امشي كل يوم من نصف ساعة في 
اليوم واشرب كوبين من الشاي الاخضرالفيتنامي باليوم نزل وزني خلال عشر ايام اربعة كيلو
فأهم شي الرياضة وتنظيم طريقة الاكل

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 

السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

تم بحمد الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> بارك ?للـّھ فيج ونعم الاخت والتاجرة وربي يبارك في رزقج ان شاء ?للـّھ وتوصلين. وتردين يالسلامه يَاْرَبٌ 
> عيني على الموبايل اترريا اتصال المندوب هههههه 
> ومع السلامه حبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـــــررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم 
شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^

صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية

اول شي لا حسس بي ولا شي الحمدلله ...مجرد ان ريحته لانه معطر تعبتني شوي لان عندي حساسية انف ..

بديت استخدمه عل ريولي كتجربة ..وبعد اسبوع بدأيبان الفرق وانا عيوني @@

هب مصدقه الفرق في اسبوع بس ماشاء الله !
وعقب صرت اسوي حق ريولي بعد والرقبة والاكتاف (الدنيا كلها مبقعة وتصبغات ولله الحمد )
والصابون استخدمته مرتين في الاسبوع لانه شوي قوي علي 

تدرين اختي التصبغات اللي عندي عميقة و واااايد غامقة ...لفيت عيادات الجلدية كلها والكل كان يقول علاجي الوحيد هو الليزر ..لا وجهاز بعده ما وصل الدولة 

سبحان الله هالكريم الحلو والرقيق عطاني فرق ما كنت اتخيلة ابدا .. ومن جيه قررت اطلب بعد مره حتى اكمل علاجي وهالمرة على الجسم كامل ..عسى ربي يكتب العافية والسبب كريم نويرة 

هذي بياناتي:

الطلب: كريم النويرة عدد 3

لو ترومين اختي تراعيني في السعر شوي بكون لج من الشاكرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


[ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .


حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير) واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .

طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## zanzoon511

بالتوفيق
سبحان الله و بحمده

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم الورود


السلام عليكم اليوم بخبركم عن تجربتي مع اختي الغاليه وجه الخير (ام عمر )
والله يا بنات ما اعرف من وين ابدأ من طيبتها او من ذوقها كلها على بعضها خير في خير اسم على مسمى 
المهم انا خذت منها تقريبا من شهرين خلطة الاعشاب لازالة الكرش وشاي الفيتنامي معاه مجاني 
وقلت بجربه ما في شي ما جربناه والله يابنات اني ما اشرب منه الا مره وحده فاليوم والمفروض اشرب ثلاث مرات واشرب الشاي يمكن مرتين بس وشي عجيب صار في جسمي اتغير 180 درجه الكرش خف والارداف راحت واحسن اني خفيفه وفي نشاط غريب حتى زوجي ملاحظ هذا الشي ( فاهمات علي ) الزوج يلاحظ شي عجيب 
وشهر هذا رجعت طلبت خلطة للكاف والنمش و الشاي لي ولاختي لانها غيرانه مني ومن رشاقتي 
وانصحكم يابنات تجربوه والله فيه فايده وهذا عن تجربتي 
واشكر اختي الغاليه وجه الخير على طيبتها وذوقها والله يرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب 
معاكم اختكم ام حمدان كتب بتاريخ 6/2/2012

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفيصليه

تسلمين حبيبتي عالكريم الممتاااااااااااااااااااااز صرت ما استغني عنه بتاتا حطيته مع عطوراتي و مكياجي عند المرايا شعري طول كثير و استغنين عن زيوت التطويل اللي بهدلتني بريحتهه القويه و حبيت اشكرج على سرعة التوصيل و تسلمين على الهديه الروعه تعرفين طريقة ارسالج للاغراض حللللوه ماشاء الله عليج انا تعاملت مع بعضهم بس ما شفت شرات تنسيقج .. فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## بنت عقيد

موفقة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## تلعة الجيد

عسى الله يوفقج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة خشوع

السلام عليج والله شهادتي فيج مجروحه كل شي شريته منج توفقت فيه الشاي الفيتنامي نزل وزني وبدليل وايد اطلب منج 
حق اهلي واعشاب الكرش خلتني البس البنطلون بكل ثقه ههههههههه وخلطة الغزاله خلتني غزاله 
بدت المناطق الداكنه تفتح وبشرتي صارت ناعمه مثل البيبي الله يوفقج اختي ويحرم وجهج عن النار 
انا بصراحه اثق ببضاعتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ti3za2010

اليوم حابة أقولكم تجربتي مع كريم نويره
أنا صار لي 3 شهور وبستعملو وهو بس مو للبشرة هو كمان بينفع 
للنمش والبقع الغامقه كمان يمكنك إستعماله بكل أمان ما تخافي
منه أبدا و النتيجة مبهرة وسريعة كمان 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة رائعة

انا اعرف بنت وجهها اسمر من الشمس هي بيضاء اصلا المهم الحين ريتها بيضاء
سالتها قالت استعمل كريم نويره





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عروس البحر

أحب اقلكم عن تجربتي عن كريم نويره استخدمته 
الكل انبهر فيني ويسألوني عنه استخدمه مره وحده في المساء وكمان استخدمه قبل المكياج لان بشرتي 
تتقشر من المكياج المهم اني لاحظت الفرق في نفسي وجلست طول وقتي اطالع في المرايه
مستغربه شكلي والنتيجه تبان من الاسبوع الاول 







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمل حياتي

انا صارلي 6 سنين خارج البلاد وقبل ما ارجع ب شهر واضبت على استعمال 
كريم نويره بصراحه الكل انبهر يوم شافني وخاصتآ اختي الكبيره 
والكل سألني عن سر الصفاء والبياض في بشرتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صادقه بكلمتي

انا وللامانه بعد تجربتي للمنتج قلت لازم اعرض تجربتي للبنات واقول كلمت شكر للانسانه الراقيه 
الحمد لله النتيجه روعه وبانت بعد 3 اسابيع مرتاحه من بطني تستاهلين كل الخير يلغاليه 
وعسى ربي يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بعدالنجاح اعشاب الدكتور جابر القحطاني للتخلص من الكرش وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الاعشاب واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحر الهنى 

وحده من قريباتي
تستخدم الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي مع زنجبيل 
بعد كل وجبه كوب ونحفت واهم شي الكرش راح 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحر الهنى 

وحده من قريباتي
تستخدم الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي مع زنجبيل 
بعد كل وجبه كوب ونحفت واهم شي الكرش راح 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

وحده من قريباتي
تستخدم الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي مع زنجبيل 
بعد كل وجبه كوب ونحفت واهم شي الكرش راح 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...498&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...520&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ر{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...498&highlight=

----------


## zanzoon511

موفقة
أحب الجمعة بكل ملامحها باصوات الخطب ورائحة العود و دفء الكهف و ساعة الاستجابة 
جمعة مباركة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Um Rasho0ody

مسا الخير اختي ام عمر شحالج عساج بخير.. 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يباركلج في بضاعتج... الأعشاب لين الحين مرتاحه منها حسيت شعري طول شوي و بدت الكثافه في شعري الحمدلله واهلي لاحظوا الفرق  ومشكوووووره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Um Rasho0ody

مسا الخير اختي ام عمر شحالج عساج بخير.. 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يباركلج في بضاعتج... الأعشاب لين الحين مرتاحه منها حسيت شعري طول شوي و بدت الكثافه في شعري الحمدلله واهلي لاحظوا الفرق  ومشكوووووره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Um Rasho0ody

مسا الخير اختي ام عمر شحالج عساج بخير.. 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يباركلج في بضاعتج... الأعشاب لين الحين مرتاحه منها حسيت شعري طول شوي و بدت الكثافه في شعري الحمدلله واهلي لاحظوا الفرق  ومشكوووووره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Um Rasho0ody

مسا الخير اختي ام عمر شحالج عساج بخير.. 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يباركلج في بضاعتج... الأعشاب لين الحين مرتاحه منها حسيت شعري طول شوي و بدت الكثافه في شعري الحمدلله واهلي لاحظوا الفرق 😊😊 ومشكوووووره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...559&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...559&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة remember me 

قبل شهر تقريبآ قلت بجرب
اشرب الشاي الأخضر بدون سكر طبعا ً .. الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي , اللي يجي على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه ولما تحطينها فلماي تنفتح 
كوب قبل الغدى بنص ساعه وكوب بعد الغدى بنص ساعه
واذا اكلت وجبه دسمه , اشرب بعدها كوب.. 
+وكنت اشرب ماي اكثر من قبل وخاصه على الريق + واكل تفاحة على الريق 
" هذا البرنامج نقصني6 كيلو , نحت وشد جسمي , وفتّح بشرتي بعد ^^" "
.. الآن , لما آكل باليوم خمس وجبات ما أسمن , لاني معتمده على الله ثم على الشاي 
الاخضر الفيتنامي ,والوزن ثابت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏}‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏}

----------


## مون 55

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هلا اختي ام عمر 
والله وايد فرحانه.
ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله
وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه.
يباله وقت وصبر 
الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. 
الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين
المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتوفيييييييييييق ^^

----------


## عنابية جذابة

اختي طرشتلج علي الخااص اتمني تردين عليه ظرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم
،،،

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## أم حمد50

السلام عليكم اختي ام عمر
عساج بخير وربي يطرح البركة برزقج
غناتي اسالج
انا استعملت عشبة عباءة السيد لكني ما كنت منتظمة ف الاستخدام
يعني مرات كنت اخذها مرة باليوم وفي يومين متقطعين ماخذتها بالمره
الحين عديت العشرين يوم
عادي أكمل باقي العلبة؟

مع العلم اني لاحظت الفرق من بعد الاسبوع الاول ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم اختي ام عمر
> عساج بخير وربي يطرح البركة برزقج
> غناتي اسالج
> انا استعملت عشبة عباءة السيد لكني ما كنت منتظمة ف الاستخدام
> يعني مرات كنت اخذها مرة باليوم وفي يومين متقطعين ماخذتها بالمره
> الحين عديت العشرين يوم
> عادي أكمل باقي العلبة؟
> 
> مع العلم اني لاحظت الفرق من بعد الاسبوع الاول ويزاج الله الف خير


هلا اختي في الله عادي واصلي فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم حمد50 

السلام عليكم اختي ام عمر
عساج بخير وربي يطرح البركة برزقج
غناتي اسالج
انا استعملت عشبة عباءة السيد لكني ما كنت منتظمة ف الاستخدام
يعني مرات كنت اخذها مرة باليوم وفي يومين متقطعين ماخذتها بالمره
الحين عديت العشرين يوم
عادي أكمل باقي العلبة؟

مع العلم اني لاحظت الفرق من بعد الاسبوع الاول ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

رد: قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديد 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

رد: تجارب جديده كريم زهرة الجمال ودعي الكلف والنمش واثار الحبوب لتنقية البش 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديد 




هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...137&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركه الاصليه كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 
مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي 



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الباحه 
هذا الخلطة شفت نتيجتها بعيني محد قالي عنها جارة اختي عندها ماشاءالله 6عيال 
ولا يبان عليها اختي سألتها عن البطن هل هي مسوية عملية شد ضحكت وقالت تبارك الله
انه استخدمت خلطة الدكتور جابر القحطاني لازالة الكرش وداومت ع شربها وهي طبيعية 
شريتها من تاجرة في المنتدى مخلوطة جاهزة وكفتني شهر ونصف واللحين بغيت اطلب لي وحق
اختي وآسفة ع الاطالة مشاركة بوسطة الدوسرية مراحب اختي بغيت طلب اعشاب الخاصة لازلة 
الكرش بصراااحة كنت اعاني من انتفاخ البطن وكان مقاس بطني 40 الحمدالله تغير مقاسي وحابة 
اطلب مرة ثانية حق ناس عزيزين علي مشكورة وجه السعد والخير وعنواني عندج لاني زبونة قديمة عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الباحه 
هذا الخلطة شفت نتيجتها بعيني محد قالي عنها جارة اختي عندها ماشاءالله 6عيال 
ولا يبان عليها اختي سألتها عن البطن هل هي مسوية عملية شد ضحكت وقالت تبارك الله
انه استخدمت خلطة الدكتور جابر القحطاني لازالة الكرش وداومت ع شربها وهي طبيعية 
شريتها من تاجرة في المنتدى مخلوطة جاهزة وكفتني شهر ونصف واللحين بغيت اطلب لي وحق
اختي وآسفة ع الاطالة مشاركة بوسطة الدوسرية مراحب اختي بغيت طلب اعشاب الخاصة لازلة 
الكرش بصراااحة كنت اعاني من انتفاخ البطن وكان مقاس بطني 40 الحمدالله تغير مقاسي وحابة 
اطلب مرة ثانية حق ناس عزيزين علي مشكورة وجه السعد والخير وعنواني عندج لاني زبونة قديمة عندج

----------


## بنت اااحساسه

موفقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

مشكورة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MKK 

هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## اغلى اللالىء

موفقة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحبة الإمتياز 
> 
> حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي الصادقه مع الشاي الفيتنامي, اول ما استخدمته ما حسيت بتغيير بأول يومين 
> وبليس قالي خلاص الظاهر هذا الشاي نفس باقي الشايات الي ياما جربتها وما في فايده 
> بس ما ادري شو الي خلاني اعاند بليس واستمر في شربه بعد الوجبات واشوف شو اخرتها مع هالشاي,,, 
> صج ما اكذب عليكم من اول اسبوعين كل شي نزل فيني لقيت نازله 3 كيلو وما صدقت قلت معقوله!!!
> اني نزلت !!!يا ما تمنيت الميزان يفرحني بس دايمآ اشوفه صاعد فووووووووووووق.... حاليآ ابي علبتين شاي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أغلى حبيبة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن باركولي يا بنات نزل وزني وصرت خفيفه والحمد لله زوجي مستانس 
> بغيت بعد علبه لو سمحتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينةالحب 
> 
> السلام عليج وجه الخير بغيت 4علب من الشاي الفيتنامي خواتي وزوجي 
> كلهم نزل وزنهم بشكل ملحوظ ما اعرف كم كيلو لكن وااااااايد ضعفوا مشكورة فديتج 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه 
> هد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
> 
> اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
> استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .
> حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير)
> واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة
> ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .
> 
> طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحبة الإمتياز 
> 
> حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي الصادقه مع الشاي الفيتنامي, اول ما استخدمته ما حسيت بتغيير بأول يومين 
> وبليس قالي خلاص الظاهر هذا الشاي نفس باقي الشايات الي ياما جربتها وما في فايده 
> بس ما ادري شو الي خلاني اعاند بليس واستمر في شربه بعد الوجبات واشوف شو اخرتها مع هالشاي,,, 
> صج ما اكذب عليكم من اول اسبوعين كل شي نزل فيني لقيت نازله 3 كيلو وما صدقت قلت معقوله!!!
> اني نزلت !!!يا ما تمنيت الميزان يفرحني بس دايمآ اشوفه صاعد فووووووووووووق.... حاليآ ابي علبتين شاي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أغلى حبيبة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن باركولي يا بنات نزل وزني وصرت خفيفه والحمد لله زوجي مستانس 
> بغيت بعد علبه لو سمحتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينةالحب 
> 
> السلام عليج وجه الخير بغيت 4علب من الشاي الفيتنامي خواتي وزوجي 
> كلهم نزل وزنهم بشكل ملحوظ ما اعرف كم كيلو لكن وااااااايد ضعفوا مشكورة فديتج 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه 
> هد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
> 
> اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
> استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .
> حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير)
> واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة
> ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .
> 
> طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهــــــــــــــــــــم ,,إني أسألك نعمة دائمة , تفيض بها خيراتك,, وتتوسع بها أرزاقك,, وتتضاعف بها بركاتك,, وتزيـد بها أفضــالك ..وأعــــــــوذ بــــك ,,من أن تزول عني نعمك ,, وتنقص عني خيراتك ,, وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,, وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,, وتذهــب عني أفضـالك..

اللهم اغفر لنا وتُب علينا إنك أنت التوَّاب الغفور 
اللهم أعنَّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحُسنِ عبادتك 
اللهم واجعلنا ممن يقيمون الصلاة ويحفظون القرآن ويستغفرونك كثيراً
اللهم وأحسِن خاتمة أعمالنا اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من لك غيري 
> الله يوفقج ويرضى عليج اختي اصراحه كل بضاعتج مشكوره 
> عليها هالبيع واللا بلاش شي يستفيد منه الناس وندعيلج من قلبنا.
> ويزاج الله خير. 
> خلاااااااااص توبه ما استعمل الفرد ولا الصبغات مره ثانيه وبداوم على استعمال 
> حناء الخزامي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة نشيطـة
> اهلين بكتب لج تجربتي بعد استعمال اعشاب الخزامي
> اولآ انا شريتها من خارج المنتدى لاني اعرف ام محمد شخصيآ 
> شعري كثف والحمد لله ما اشوف شعري يتساقط حتى وانا اغسله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام نوسه الحلو 
> وانا اعجنها واخمرها من ليل لين يوم ثاني جريب الظهر
> واحطها مره بالاسبوع شعري طال عليها وثقل وصار كثيف وقوي
> مشكوره عزيزتي ام محمد وانتضري مني اتصال 
> ابي اطلب 3 اعشاب خزامي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عروس الجنه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت اكتبلكم عن الاعشاب 
> استعملتها وواضبت عليها 3 اسابيع وكل اللى فى البيت انبهرو من نتيجة الاعشاب على شعرى انا واختى
> وباذن الله بطلب منها الاعشاب وبطلب منها كميه علشان خايفه صراحه حد من اهلى يطلبها منى وتكون مخلصه عندها
> على العموم انا انصحكم بالاعشاب لكل من يعانى بتساقط وخشونه وتقصف فى الشعر
> واسفه على الاطاله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة افنان الجنه 

شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس عذب 

هلاا اختي 
وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
تسلمين الغاليه





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 

هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 

مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة الروح 

السلام عليج عشبة عبائة السيده وايد فنانه ونتيجتها ممتازه 
كنت افكر بعملية تضييق بس الحين خلاص المشكله انحلت الله لا يحرمنها منج ومن منتجاتج





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره 

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق 

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله 

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع حارقه 

حابه اخبرج عن تجربتي مع العشبه 
فلبدايه كنت خايفه من طعمها بس بلعكس طعمها عادي مثل النعناع 
والنتيجه ايجابيه مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 

هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 

مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي

----------


## بنت الزلاق

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق 

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق 

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> موفقة ياوجه الخير


الله يوفق الجميع اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
موفقه يا قلبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> hoor2
> اشحالج الغالية ان شاء الله تمام
> فديتج حبيت اطلب الاعشاب مرة ثانية لان نتيحتها حلوه على شعري وشعر خواتي





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ام لميس 
السلام عليج اختي 
... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
الكلام الي كتبته

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر الياسمين 
> مساء الخير حابه اطلب منج اعشاب جابر القحطاني للقضاء على الكرش عطتني نتايج حلوه ولي تقريبآ شهر مداومه عليها 
> والحمد لله بطني خف كثير وملابسي صارت اوسع علي وعلى فكره انا تركت شرب المياه الغازيه وركزت على شرب العصاير 
> وبعد الوجبات كنت اشرب الشاي الفتنامي الكل انبهر بجسمي خصوصآ ابو العيال بغيت اطلب 2 اعشاب الكرش و2 الشاي الفيتنامي واتمى تجربتي 
> تفيد اصحاب الكروش










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TheShadow 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب
> منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي
> الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع
> اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> كرشتها كانت واايد واضحة من الأمام و الجوانب،،،
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صادقه بكلمتي 
> انا وللامانه بعد تجربتي للمنتج قلت لازم اعرض تجربتي للبنات واقول كلمت شكر للانسانه الراقيه 
> الحمد لله النتيجه روعه وبانت بعد 3 اسابيع مرتاحه من بطني تستاهلين كل الخير يلغاليه 
> وعسى ربي يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين 
> مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
> ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
> ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم البدر 
> حبيت اقول لج تجربتي لاعشاب ازالة الكرش دكتور جابر بصراحه شفت نتايج حلوه كان مقاس بطني ؟؟
> والحين صار مقاسي؟؟؟؟ وفوق هذا كله الي يشوفني ما يقول ان ام حق 4 عيال ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> ولحد الحين مستمره عليها وما راح اقطعها وهذي ثاني علبه استعملها مشكوره فديتج








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كلام من قلب 
> يعطيج العافيه فديتج والله شغلج صج لا يعلى عليه عساج على القوه استخدمت الشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش
> والله يهبلووووووووون وما ابالغ فلحجي الحمد لله راضيه بالنتيجه ودليل النتيجه حابه اطلب 3 علب شاي و3 علب 
> اعشاب الكرش وتسلمين فديتج الله يعطيج العافيه
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مشمشه 
> السلام عليج اختي ام عمر انا حابه اشكرج واهنيج على المنتوجات الحلوه خصوصا الشاي مع اعشاب الكرش ممتازه 
> خلت بطني لاصق فظهري هههههههههه ووزني وايد نزل والله النتيجه الي وصلت لها شي ما كنت اتوقعه 
> يعطيييييييييييييج العافيه وحابه اطلب








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آهات الليل 
> الله يجزاك الف خير يم عمر ويعطيج على قدر نيتج نعم التاجره الامينه عسى ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويصب عليج الرزق صب 
> الاعشاب والشاي مفعولهم عجيب ابي اطلب علبتين شاي وعلبتين اعشاب 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نقطة عسل 
> هلا ام عمر حي الله هل البحرين الشاي والاعشاب تهبل كرشتي وايد فرق عن اول صج روعه وعلى فكره 
> انتي ما شاء الله عليج معروفه فلمنتدى والكل يمدح شغلج وللامانه ويدعي لج







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت العامري 
> السلام عليكم ي بعد عمري يم عمر والله انج طيبه وبنت اياويد وشغلج ما عليه كلام 
> وكل درهم تربحينه حلال عليج وانا جربت الشاي والاعشاب والنتيجه واااااااايد مرتاحه منها 
> تخلصت من الغازات وانتفاخ البطن الي كا يسبب لي احراج واتصلت فيني وحده تسالني عنج 
> من المنتدى تسالني عن رايي فالشاي والاعشاب قلت لها ام عمر لو تبيع سم جان انا اشتريه منها وانا واثقه ^^
> الله يكثر من امثالج ووفقج ويسعدج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر الياسمين 
> مساء الخير حابه اطلب منج اعشاب جابر القحطاني للقضاء على الكرش عطتني نتايج حلوه ولي تقريبآ شهر مداومه عليها 
> والحمد لله بطني خف كثير وملابسي صارت اوسع علي وعلى فكره انا تركت شرب المياه الغازيه وركزت على شرب العصاير 
> وبعد الوجبات كنت اشرب الشاي الفتنامي الكل انبهر بجسمي خصوصآ ابو العيال بغيت اطلب 2 اعشاب الكرش و2 الشاي الفيتنامي واتمى تجربتي 
> تفيد اصحاب الكروش










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TheShadow 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب
> منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي
> الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع
> اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> كرشتها كانت واايد واضحة من الأمام و الجوانب،،،
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صادقه بكلمتي 
> انا وللامانه بعد تجربتي للمنتج قلت لازم اعرض تجربتي للبنات واقول كلمت شكر للانسانه الراقيه 
> الحمد لله النتيجه روعه وبانت بعد 3 اسابيع مرتاحه من بطني تستاهلين كل الخير يلغاليه 
> وعسى ربي يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين 
> مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
> ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
> ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم البدر 
> حبيت اقول لج تجربتي لاعشاب ازالة الكرش دكتور جابر بصراحه شفت نتايج حلوه كان مقاس بطني ؟؟
> والحين صار مقاسي؟؟؟؟ وفوق هذا كله الي يشوفني ما يقول ان ام حق 4 عيال ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> ولحد الحين مستمره عليها وما راح اقطعها وهذي ثاني علبه استعملها مشكوره فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر الياسمين 
> مساء الخير حابه اطلب منج اعشاب جابر القحطاني للقضاء على الكرش عطتني نتايج حلوه ولي تقريبآ شهر مداومه عليها 
> والحمد لله بطني خف كثير وملابسي صارت اوسع علي وعلى فكره انا تركت شرب المياه الغازيه وركزت على شرب العصاير 
> وبعد الوجبات كنت اشرب الشاي الفتنامي الكل انبهر بجسمي خصوصآ ابو العيال بغيت اطلب 2 اعشاب الكرش و2 الشاي الفيتنامي واتمى تجربتي 
> تفيد اصحاب الكروش










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TheShadow 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب
> منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي
> الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع
> اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> كرشتها كانت واايد واضحة من الأمام و الجوانب،،،
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صادقه بكلمتي 
> انا وللامانه بعد تجربتي للمنتج قلت لازم اعرض تجربتي للبنات واقول كلمت شكر للانسانه الراقيه 
> الحمد لله النتيجه روعه وبانت بعد 3 اسابيع مرتاحه من بطني تستاهلين كل الخير يلغاليه 
> وعسى ربي يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين 
> مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
> ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
> ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم البدر 
> حبيت اقول لج تجربتي لاعشاب ازالة الكرش دكتور جابر بصراحه شفت نتايج حلوه كان مقاس بطني ؟؟
> والحين صار مقاسي؟؟؟؟ وفوق هذا كله الي يشوفني ما يقول ان ام حق 4 عيال ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> ولحد الحين مستمره عليها وما راح اقطعها وهذي ثاني علبه استعملها مشكوره فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت العامري 
السلام عليكم ي بعد عمري يم عمر والله انج طيبه وبنت اياويد وشغلج ما عليه كلام 
وكل درهم تربحينه حلال عليج وانا جربت الشاي والاعشاب والنتيجه واااااااايد مرتاحه منها 
تخلصت من الغازات وانتفاخ البطن الي كا يسبب لي احراج واتصلت فيني وحده تسالني عنج 
من المنتدى تسالني عن رايي فالشاي والاعشاب قلت لها ام عمر لو تبيع سم جان انا اشتريه منها وانا واثقه ^^
الله يكثر من امثالج ووفقج ويسعدج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ام لميس 
السلام عليج اختي 
... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوهاج 


السلام عليكم 
شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة 

الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^

صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية

اول شي لا حسس بي ولا شي الحمدلله ...مجرد ان ريحته لانه معطر تعبتني شوي لان 

عندي حساسية انف ..

بديت استخدمه عل ريولي كتجربة ..وبعد اسبوع بدأيبان الفرق وانا عيوني @@

هب مصدقه الفرق في اسبوع بس ماشاء الله !
وعقب صرت اسوي حق ريولي بعد والرقبة والاكتاف (الدنيا كلها مبقعة وتصبغات ولله 

الحمد )
والصابون استخدمته مرتين في الاسبوع لانه شوي قوي علي 

تدرين اختي التصبغات اللي عندي عميقة و واااايد غامقة ...لفيت عيادات الجلدية كلها 

والكل كان يقول علاجي الوحيد هو الليزر ..لا وجهاز بعده ما وصل الدولة 

سبحان الله هالكريم الحلو والرقيق عطاني فرق ما كنت اتخيلة ابدا .. ومن جيه قررت 

اطلب بعد مره حتى اكمل علاجي وهالمرة على الجسم كامل ..عسى ربي يكتب العافية 

والسبب كريم نويرة 

هذي بياناتي:

الاسم : ام مايد
الطلب: كريم النويرة عدد 3

لو ترومين اختي تراعيني في السعر شوي بكون لج من الشاكرين ..

والسموحه عالاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـررفــع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس 
.....

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كانت الاخره همه جعل الله غناه في قلبه وجمع له شمله واتته الدنيا وهي راغمه ومن كانت الدنيا همه جعل الله فقره بين عينيه وفرق عليه شمله ولم ياته من الدنيا الا ماقدر له

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدافقربه وان كان قريبا فيسره وان قليلا فكثره وان كان كثيرا فبارك فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننابحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامثبت القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

عَجاَئِبَ الَصَلاَة عَلَى اَلرَسَولَ ألَكَرِيَم 
- يرد عليك الحبيب 
- تنزل عليك عشر رحمات بكل صلاة 
- تنال شفاعة الرسول يوم القيامة 
- يشرق نور مــْْ♡ـْْـڼ َقاـِْ♡ـِْبـگ لينير وجهك 
- يعتلي وجهك الهيبة و الوقار 
- تشعر بلذة وسكينة وسعادة، 
 الَّلهُمْ صِلّيَ وسَلّمْ علَى سَّيدْنآ مُحَمّدْ 


----------


## وجـه الخيـر

يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات يامغيث اللهفات اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي دينك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك ، وتحول عافيتك ، وفجأة نقمتك ، وجميع سخطك .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في الدار المقامة ، فإن جار البادية يتحول .
اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً متقبﻼ‌ً .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقتا عذاب النار

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والبخل والهرم ، وعذاب القبر . اللهم أتي نفسي تقواها وزكها أنت خير من زكَّها ، أنت وليها وموﻻ‌ها .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من علم ﻻ‌ ينفع ومن قلب ﻻ‌ يخشع ومن نفس ﻻ‌ تشبع ومن دعوة ﻻ‌ يستجاب لها .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات اﻷ‌خﻼ‌ق ، واﻷ‌عمال واﻷ‌هواء. اللهم إني أعوذ بك من قلب ﻻ‌ يخشع ، ودعاء ﻻ‌ يُسمع ، ومن نفس ﻻ‌ تشبع ، ومن علم ﻻ‌ ينفع . أعوذ بك من هؤﻻ‌ء اﻷ‌ربع .
*********

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمه او بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك فلك الحمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت (وحدك ﻻ‌ شريك لك) المنان يا بديع السموات واﻷ‌رض ياذا الجﻼ‌ل واﻹ‌كرام يا حي ياقيوم إني أسألك (الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار).

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فﻼ‌ تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ، واصلح لي شأني كله ، ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت ، طهرني من الذنوب والخطايا ، اللهم نقني منها كما ينقى الثوب اﻷ‌بيض من الدنس ، اللهم طهرني بالثلج وبالبرد والماء البارد .
*********

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي اﻵ‌خرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي اﻵ‌خرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

4- قال النبيُّ :
"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"
متفق عليه من حديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ و حديث أَبِي مُوسى اﻷ‌شعري رضي الله عنهما

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

4- قال النبيُّ :
"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"
متفق عليه من حديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ و حديث أَبِي مُوسى اﻷ‌شعري رضي الله عنهما

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خامسا: سنن مهجورة في الملبس
1- التسمية قبل البدء باللبس
2- أن تبدأ بالناحية اليمنى
3- الدعاء اللهم إني أسألك من خيره وخير ماهو وأعوذ بك من شره وشر ماهو منه
4- إذا كان اللبس جديدا الدعاء بــ الحمد لله الذي كساني هذا ورزقنيه من غير حول وﻻ‌ قوة مني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

وعَنْ أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقولُ : اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُوعِ فإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجيعُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ من الخِيانَةِ فَإِنَّهَا بئْسَتِ البِطانَةُ » .رواهُ أبو داودَ.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك ، وتحول عافيتك ، وفجأة نقمتك ، وجميع سخطك .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في الدار المقامة ، فإن جار البادية يتحول .
اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً متقبﻼ‌ً .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا اله الا انت سبحاتك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني وكلت امري اليك فانت لي خير وكيل

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلني الي احد ولا تحوجني الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغنن بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغنن بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فعفو عنا

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننابفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننابفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ياحي ياقيوم نسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## ام عبد القادر

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمه او باحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك فلك الحمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررزفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لا تكلني الي احد ولا تحوجني الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان قريبا فيسره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك العفو والعافيه والمعافات الدائمه في الدين والدنيا والاخره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك العفو والعافيه والمعافات الدائمه في الدين والدنيا والاخره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا الي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمعه منوره 

هلا ومرحبا يم عمر وجه الخير عسى الله يرزقج من الخير كله 
دنيا وآخره حبيت اشكرج ولو شفتج بحبج بعد انتي تستاهلين كل الخير وربي يوفقج 
مثل ما اسعدتيني الله يبارك لج في عمر وخواته ولا تنسيني من خالص الدعاء





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق 

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله 

مرحبا وجه الخير اول شي حبيت اشكرج على عبائة السيده 
يصراحه خطييييييييييييييييييييره





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع حارقه 

حابه اخبرج عن تجربتي مع العشبه 
فلبدايه كنت خايفه من طعمها بس بلعكس طعمها عادي مثل النعناع 
والنتيجه ايجابيه مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## احتاجك..

يغلق بسبب انتهاء عضوية التاجرة

----------

